# bazooka p miller rsa800.1d



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

any deal with them? any good?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

poo poo ka ka


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 9 2005, 12:53 AM~4168877
> *poo poo ka ka
> *



:uh: They work just fine if you dont expect to use them the compete with. I have a lower line bazooka amp running my MTX 9515 right now, and it performs like a champ, and only cost $50 on ebay.. Im not fond of putting tons of money into setups I dont compete with, so these amps are great for low duty use like a street beater setup. If you're getting a deal on one, then go for it...but id never buy one new.


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

i can get 1 for 100 bux new


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@Nov 9 2005, 10:31 AM~4170447
> *i can get 1 for 100 bux new
> *



ehh, as you can see below, they're cheaper then that











http://cgi.ebay.com/BAZOOKA-RSA75-2HC-750-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

the one im getting is the 800d bazooka says 924 rms at 2 ohms but when they started advertising them i saw it was 1200 rms @ 1/2 ohm


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I use to had a bazook El500.1 mono amp ...man i miss that amp it was a fuckin champ my cousine has it now on 2 fosgate 12"s and bangs HAARD!! espeacialy for what it is 

I had no problems


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 9 2005, 10:00 AM~4170656
> *ehh, as you can see below, they're cheaper then that
> 
> 
> ...


Plus tax and shipping, it would be around 100


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 10 2005, 04:07 PM~4180535
> *Plus tax and shipping, it would be around 100
> *



:uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 10 2005, 04:47 PM~4181363
> *:uh:
> *


Just say it! you know i'm right :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 10 2005, 05:50 PM~4181386
> *Just say it! you know i'm right :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Why do we still come here Dan?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 10 2005, 11:38 PM~4183697
> *Why do we still come here Dan?
> *



All the intelligent conversation and mental enlightenment that we can handle.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 11 2005, 01:39 AM~4183705
> *All the intelligent conversation and mental enlightenment that we can handle.
> *


Yeah, there's so much of that here, I'm about to choke on it all...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you had me until I saw P. Miller, then I knew it was junk


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 11 2005, 05:01 AM~4184659
> *you had me until I saw P. Miller, then I knew it was junk
> *



sorry, but its still a great streat beater amp for the price. Its not like many people on this site are worried about SPL contests anyways


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I come here for the stimulating conversation


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 11 2005, 03:51 PM~4187114
> *sorry, but its still a great streat beater amp for the price.  Its not like many people on this site are worried about SPL contests anyways
> *


yeah I know man. I used to run Bazooka tubes in my first ride, then I stepped up to RadioShack, then another step to Kenwoods, which I'm happy with now. Maybe Infinity might get the bid for the project I'm working on now, but Bazooka is off my list with Master P having his own sub


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 12 2005, 11:49 AM~4192003
> *yeah I know man. I used to run Bazooka tubes in my first ride, then I stepped up to RadioShack, then another step to Kenwoods, which I'm happy with now. Maybe Infinity might get the bid for the project I'm working on now, but Bazooka is off my list with Master P having his own sub
> *



oh i dont think anyone would ever buy his subs... hell most people dont even know who the fuck p. miller is, or care... he's a "has been"... his new album blows.. 

Just think of poor JVC with a million of those Warren G subs still for sale. Warren who?  ...... exactly.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 02:15 PM~4192102
> *oh i dont think anyone would ever buy his subs...  hell most people dont even know who the fuck p. miller is, or care... he's a "has been"... his new album blows..
> 
> Just think of poor JVC with a million of those Warren G subs still for sale.  Warren who?      ...... exactly.
> *



i never liked his music, i thought he was the weak link out of no limit to be honest.


uhhhhhhhhh, uhhhhhhhh, nanana, nanana :uh: :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 12 2005, 01:21 PM~4192112
> *i never liked his music, i thought he was the weak link out of no limit to be honest.
> uhhhhhhhhh, uhhhhhhhh, nanana, nanana  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 12:15 PM~4192102
> *oh i dont think anyone would ever buy his subs...  hell most people dont even know who the fuck p. miller is, or care... he's a "has been"... his new album blows..
> 
> Just think of poor JVC with a million of those Warren G subs still for sale.  Warren who?      ...... exactly.
> *


I like "I need dubs" from his new album. But only because it has the cool J beat.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Nov 26 2005, 03:15 PM~4279514
> *I like "I need dubs" from his new album.  But only because it has the cool J beat.
> *



on a second note on this dead thread, I was thumbing thru lowrider magazine today at the store, and notice P Miller now has a set of 20-26" rims with is name on it for sale....now who the fuck is gonna buy that? You'd think that companies would learn from one another and not do what Bazooka did, or JVC did with their Warren G sub line that they still cant sell 5 years later.


But, if someone gave me those rims, id be out there scraping P Millers name off :biggrin:


----------

